# Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?



## CityCobra (21. Okt. 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe meinen Garten so gut wie fertig, nur das neue Gartenhaus benötigt noch einen Schutzanstrich mit einer Lasur.
Habe zwar schon zwei Eimer OSMO Lasur in dem Farbton "Mahagoni" dafür bereit stehen da ich mir vorstellen könnte das dieser Farbton einigermassen gut zu meinen Bankirai Holzdecks passen würde, aber trotzdem habe ich noch leichte Zweifel und bin etwas unsicher ob dieser Farbton passt, bzw. welche Farbe später am besten zur Geltung kommen würde.  
Leider bin ich kein Photoshop-Profi, und daher meine Frage wer von Euch mein Gartenhaus in verschiedenen Farbtönen einfärben kann?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

Das mit dem Einfärben ist ganz einfach ... zumal es ja, um sich nur einen Eindruck von der Farbwirkung zu verschaffen, nicht perfekt deckend sein muss.
Du nimmst einfach der Werkzeug "Eimerfüllung", Farbe aussuchen und probieren, geht wirklich ganz leicht. Für das Bild habe ich ca 3min. gebraucht, wenn natürlich die Farbe auch nur der Verdeutlichung der Einfärbung sein soll, kein Vorschlag ....

 ​


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

Ich würde ein lichtes Grau (RAL7035) vorschlagen, ggf. Tür u. Fenster etwas dunkler abgetönt. 
Das Grün hat aber auch was, wenn man das Bangkirai dann so himmelblau streicht und in den Teich eine Flasche Spüli und ein Päckchen Kaliumpermanganat gibt (rosa Schaum) sieht es optisch ähnlich aus, als hätte man was genommen, was man nicht nehmen darf. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Pammler (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

Meinst du so:  

 

oder so:  

 

Also eins ist vor   und eins nach dem Zeug :troet :smoki von dem Du redest!


----------



## Pammler (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Habe zwar schon zwei Eimer OSMO Lasur in dem Farbton "Mahagoni" dafür bereit stehen da ich mir vorstellen könnte das dieser Farbton einigermassen gut zu meinen Bankirai Holzdecks passen würde, aber trotzdem habe ich noch leichte Zweifel und bin etwas unsicher ob dieser Farbton passt, bzw. welche Farbe später am besten zur Geltung kommen würde.



 

Also ehrlich find ich das Grau schöner, das viele Rot würde mir zuviel und gibt keinen Kontast


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

Torsten, genau so ... sieht Klasse aus das grau und mit den dunkleren fenstern noch genialer. Vor allem Pflanzen die davor stehen dürften viel besser wirken, als vor nem dunklen Hintergrund.

Gruß Wolf


----------



## glasklar (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich habe meinen Garten so gut wie fertig, nur das neue Gartenhaus benötigt noch einen Schutzanstrich mit einer Lasur.
> Habe zwar schon zwei Eimer OSMO Lasur in dem Farbton "Mahagoni" dafür bereit stehen da ich mir vorstellen könnte das dieser Farbton einigermassen gut zu meinen Bankirai Holzdecks passen würde, aber trotzdem habe ich noch leichte Zweifel und bin etwas unsicher ob dieser Farbton passt, bzw. welche Farbe später am besten zur Geltung kommen würde.
> ...


deine zweifel sind berechtigt  
da deine terasse  schon mahagoni farbend und deine schindel rötlich sind würde ich auch grau oder helle  eiche nehmen


----------



## CityCobra (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

Ahoi,

vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!  

Ich bin nun total verunsichert welche(r) Farbton/Farbtöne nun am besten zum restlichen Garten passen würden.  
Evtl. könnt Ihr ja mal in den OSMO Katalog auf Seite 28 schauen, denn dort ist die Lasur und die einzelnen Farbtöne zu finden:

http://www.osmo.de/_pdf/prospekte_de/08/PRO_Color_0108.pdf

Da ich bei der OSMO Farbe bleiben möchte wäre ein Farb-Tipp dieser Lasuren hilfreich.
Was wäre z.B. von dem 903 Basaltgrau zu halten?
Un welchen Farbton für die Fenster und die Tür wählen von den zur Verfügung stehenden Farbtönen?
Eigentlich wollte ich auf kalte Farbtöne verzichten, aber ich habe nun echte Zweifel wegen der Mahagoni-Lasur.


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

Ne das is zu dunkel ! 
Osmo Seite 33 Haus Kieselgrau und die Fenster in Steingrau. 
Oder wie ich schon schrieb RAL7035

Gruß Wolf


----------



## CityCobra (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Ne das is zu dunkel !
> Osmo Seite 33 Haus Kieselgrau und die Fenster in Steingrau.
> Oder wie ich schon schrieb RAL7035


OK, vielen Dank Wolf!  
Bei diesen Farben handelt es sich allerdings um deckende Anstriche, bei denen wohl später nichts mehr von der Holzmaserung zu sehen ist.
Bei der Lasur ist die Maserung ja später noch sichtbar.
Sollte ich trotzdem einen deckenden Anstrich wählen, und warum?  
Ich werde Morgen mal zu dem Holz-Fachmarkt fahren der mir die Lasur zusammen mit meinem Gartenhaus geliefert hat, und werde mal schauen welche Sorten und Farbtöne dort zur Zeit vorrätig sind.
So langsam drängt die Zeit, oder kann ich die Farbe auch streichen wenn es noch kälter wird?
Zur Zeit haben wir noch tagsüber über 10 Grad im Schatten.

Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Pammler (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

Ich habe mein Balkongeländer deckend mit Sadolin superdeck "sonnengelb" gestrichen. Die Struktur des Holzes geht nicht ganz verloren, mann erkennt auch weiterhin das Holz. Außerdem ist ein deckender Anstrich etwas haltbarer. wenn du mehr Holzstruktur sehen willst, kannst du die Bretter vorher bürsten.


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

Zu kalt sollte es zum streichen nicht sein. 
Und mal ganz ehrlich, wie nah muss man bei dunklen Tönen, wie Mahagonie ran gehen um noch Struktur zu erkennen. Das ist bei grau ähnlich. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## CityCobra (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

Moin!

Ich komme gerade aus dem Geschäft und habe dort mein Problem geschildert.
Der nette Verkäufer meinte man könnte evtl. auch die Kombination Elfenbein/Nordisch Rot, Sonnengelb/Nordisch Rot, Elfenbein/Kaminrot, Sonnengelb/Kaminrot streichen.
Die rote Farbe für die Fenster und Tür.
Als Produkt dann z.B. die deckende OSMO Landhausfarbe.
Was haltet Ihr von dieser Farbkombination?
Irgendwie kann ich mir das optisch nicht so gut/bildlich vorstellen.
Zum Glück kann ich meine Mahagoni-Lasur umtauschen, und fast alle Farbtöne wären vorrätig.
Ich möchte das Haus möglichst am kommenden Wochenende streichen, denn der Winter naht...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

Also für meinen nun weißen Gartenzaun hab ich die Produkte der Firma Bondex genommen (gibts bei Hb.)

Ich habe das holz zuerst mit ner bürste gesäubert und alle schrauben nachgezogen, danach imprägniert mit nadelholzimprägniergrund, danach kam eine schicht mit isoliergrund (gegen bläue) und danach die weiße holzfarbe (nicht die lasur).

Alle schichten dürfen nicht zu dick aufgetragen werden und müssen komplett durchtrocknen... zur not halt mehrmals die letzte schicht auftragen.

Eine dunkle farbe würd ich dir nicht empfehlen wegen der hitzeentwicklung. Mir persönlich gefäält halt immer schneeweiß - kannst ja mal ein Bild reistellen wie es aussehen würde.

Bitte nimm nicht die Sprühfarbe mit der Sprühpistole sondern streich per Rolle und Pinsel.


----------



## laolamia (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

hi!

also weiss/nordisch rot sieht so aus 

Foto


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

Sieht toll aus mit dem rot ! 
Für meinen Geschmack passt das aber nicht in Marcs Garten. 

Wolf


----------



## Pammler (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Ich komme gerade aus dem Geschäft und habe dort mein Problem geschildert.
> Der nette Verkäufer meinte man könnte evtl. auch die Kombination Elfenbein/Nordisch Rot, Sonnengelb/Nordisch Rot, Elfenbein/Kaminrot, Sonnengelb/Kaminrot streichen.
> ...




 


Ole ole ole ole we are the champignons ole!!! :rotekarte 

Meinst du das sieht so gut aus, das mit dem sonnengelb war nur als Beispiel für deckenden Anstrich, dass das schon eine Alternative zur Lasur ist. Aber urteile selbst!

Geschmack ist Geschmackssache!


----------



## CityCobra (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*



			
				Pammler schrieb:
			
		

> Anhang anzeigen 34970
> Meinst du das sieht so gut aus, das mit dem sonnengelb war nur als Beispiel für deckenden Anstrich, dass das schon eine Alternative zur Lasur ist. Aber urteile selbst!


Ja, Du hast Recht!
Ein Glück habe ich mich nicht für diese Lösung entschieden.
Ich habe heute noch ein paar Meinungen eingeholt, und einige der Leute denen ich die Bilder vom Garten präsentiert hatte, waren der Meinung einfarbig mit der Mahagoni Lasur würde optisch doch ganz gut passen.
Also an den Vorschlag von Wuzzel mit den Grautönen kann ich mich nicht so richtig anfreunden.
Wenn ich bis Samstag keine andere Lösung gefunden habe, wird es dann wohl doch die Mahagoni-Lösung werden.
Zweifarbig soll auch Unruhe rein bringen hat man mir gesagt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## glasklar (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

hi marc

ich würde nicht mahagoni nehmen ich wünde auch keine zu  dunkele farbe nehmen  in mahagoni hast du alles ton in ton 
schaue dir dein haus mal genau an  wenn du es einen wenig dunkler machst würd es sehr gut aussehen  
du hast doch vom boden noch reste holz mach einen probe anstrich bevor du das ganze haus anstreichst und es gefällt dir nicht


----------



## Pammler (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

Mahagoni OK, wenn das Dach schwarz wäre. Dann schon eher Eiche hell oder Kiefer.


----------



## CityCobra (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*



			
				Pammler schrieb:
			
		

> Mahagoni OK, wenn das Dach schwarz wäre. Dann schon eher Eiche hell oder Kiefer.


Passt denn Eiche hell oder Kiefer zu dem Bankirai?
Das es so schwer sein kann sich für die richtige Farbe zu entscheiden hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Ich bin immer noch total verunsichert.


----------



## glasklar (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

marc eiche hell passt super  .wenn ich das mit denn fots einsetzen könnte   ich habe mein gartenhaus eiche hell getrichen  deshalb ein probe anstrich


----------



## CityCobra (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

Habe Jemand gefunden der da was für mich gebastelt hat:
Alles nicht optimal, oder?


----------



## katja (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

guten morgen!

also von den vorschlägen gefällt mir variante 2 noch am besten! 

das erste ist mir zu dunkel, das dritte zu fad und nummer vier wirkt irgendwie so altbacken und düster..


meine meinung


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

Also ich bleib bei Version III - und mit abgesetzten Fenstern, das sehen wir weiter oben, sieht das auch nicht fad aus. 
Ich hab natuerlich den Vorteil, das ich mehr als 20 teils unterschiedlich gestrichene Häuser auf einem Gelände habe. 
Nen Anstrich in Kiefer oder Eiche hell passt immer - deswegen isser auch überall zu finden und nix besonderes. 
Aber letztendlich muss es Deinen Geschmack treffen und nicht unseren oder meinen. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## glasklar (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

hi marc

bild 4 wehre mein vorschlag  aber wie wolf auch schreibt muss du das entscheiden


----------



## lollo (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

Hallo Marc,

hast Du die Bankirai Holzdecks bearbeitet (gestrichen)? Wenn nicht, solltest Du daran denken das sich deren Farbe mit der Zeit nach silbergrau verändert.


----------



## laolamia (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

ich bin fuer 2 oder 4


----------



## Dodi (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

Moin Marc,

kann mich Katja's Meinung nur anschließen:
Nr. 2 ist mein Favorit.


----------



## katja (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

3 frauenmeinungen, 3 mal nummer 2! 

 frauen haben den besseren geschmack was sowas angeht


----------



## Annett (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

Moin,

Lothars Einwurf ist mehr als berechtigt..... das sollte man auf jeden Fall bei der Farbwahl bedenken.  

Ansonsten halte ich mich lieber raus. Seit ich mit abgetönten Kalkfarben für unser altes Haus kämpfen mußte, hab ich ein gespaltenes Verhältnis zu Farben an/auf Wänden.
Die sahen meistens anders aus, als gedacht/gewünscht, wenn sie trocken waren.  


Heute kann ich darüber lachen.


----------



## CityCobra (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

Guten Morgen zusammen und vielen Dank für Eure Meinungen und Teilnahme zum Thema!  
So wie es aussieht wirken helle Farbtöne optisch besser, und ich werde mich wohl von dem ursprünglichen Gedanken verabschieden die Hütte mit der Mahagoni-Lasur zu streichen.
Was haltet Ihr denn von dem Farbton "710 Pinie"?
Ich könnte mir vorstellen das dieser Ton ganz gut passen könnte.

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## CityCobra (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

Weitere zwei Varianten, wobei mir das dunkle Haus nicht gefällt:


----------



## Horst T. (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

Hallo Marc, für welchen Farbton du dich auch entscheidest, bitte bedenke das das Ganze mit der Zeit noch "nachdunkelt" Ich habe bei unserem1. Gartenhaus auch den "Fehler" gemacht und es dunkler gestrichen...das wirkt dann irgendwann düster. Das 2. habe ich dann hell ( Kiefer ) glaube ich gestrichen und nun nach ca. 2 Jahren ist es auch nach gedunkelt und ich bin zufrieden


----------



## Horst T. (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Weitere zwei Varianten, wobei mir das dunkle Haus nicht gefällt:




ich würde, wie schon beschrieben, die hellere Variante wählen, das passt am besten zu der Terasse.m Das blau nicht wirklich ......


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

ich würd auch immer hell wählen, die fenster und türumrandungen würd ich heller machen als den rest.


Die Dachpapenschindeln kannst du ja nicht färben.

wenn ich dich nun richtig verstanden habe willst du unbedingt lasieren:

Mein vorschlag wäre wenn du für die Fläche mit einer Honiggelben lasur behandeltst und die Tür + fensterrahmen mit einer weißen lasur.

ebenso würd ich ringsrum unten am haus einen weißen streifen ziehen - aber ich glaub bei lasieren wird das schwieriger ... aber da musst du mal probieren

wichtig ist das bei einem evtl. regen keine erde ans häusle spritz, also dort wo die gefahr besteht sollten kiesel hin


----------



## CityCobra (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würd auch immer hell wählen, die fenster und türumrandungen würd ich heller machen als den rest.
> 
> Mein vorschlag wäre wenn du für die Fläche mit einer Honiggelben lasur behandeltst und die Tür + fensterrahmen mit einer weißen lasur.
> 
> ebenso würd ich ringsrum unten am haus einen weißen streifen ziehen - aber ich glaub bei lasieren wird das schwieriger ... aber da musst du mal probieren


Auch eine nette Idee.  
Ich überlege nun die Wände mit der Lasur im Farbton "Pinie" zu streichen und die Fenster, Tür und unten den Rahmen mit weißer Lasur.
Versuche mir das gerade optisch vorzustellen.
Was wäre von dieser Lösung zu halten?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

die schöne holzblende oben bei dem dachabschluss würd ich vielleicht in der farbe des daches machen, da du keine dachrinne hast, läuft da das regenwassser mit dem schmutz von deinem dach runter, da würde eine helle holzblende warscheinlich nicht so schön bleiben


Links könntest du wunderbar eine blumenampel installieren

ich bin mal auf die entwurfsbilder meines vorschlags gespannt, vielleicht kann ja mal einer loslegen ?


----------



## Eugen (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

Hallo Marc,

das : http://www.treffbilder.de/show.php?show=24838821gartenhauscopyaxm.jpg

ist bis jetzt am "harmonischten"


----------



## Pammler (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

Bitte aber nicht zu hell, wg dem UV-Schutz!! Habe auch mal den Fehler gemacht, bei meinem Hoftor. Jetzt ist es Eiche hell, aber schon nachgedunkelt.


----------



## CityCobra (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marc,
> 
> das : http://www.treffbilder.de/show.php?show=24838821gartenhauscopyaxm.jpg
> 
> ist bis jetzt am "harmonischten"


Gefällt mir auch recht gut, nur welchen Farbton müsste ich dann für die Fenster und Tür wählen?  
Könnte man z.B. die OSMO Einmal-Lasur Farbton "Skandinavisch Rot" verwenden, oder ist das zu kräftig?
Sollte dann zu "Pinie" passen was ich für die Wände nutzen möchte.


----------



## Pammler (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

Für Die Fenster und Türen könnte deine Mahagonilasur ganz gut sein.


----------



## CityCobra (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine dunkle farbe würd ich dir nicht empfehlen wegen der hitzeentwicklung. *Mir persönlich gefällt halt immer schneeweiß - kannst ja mal ein Bild reistellen wie es aussehen würde.*


Hier bitte:  

http://www.treffbilder.de/show.php?show=24764425gartenhausweipoo.jpg


			
				lollo schrieb:
			
		

> hast Du die Bankirai Holzdecks bearbeitet (gestrichen)? Wenn nicht, solltest Du daran denken das sich deren Farbe mit der Zeit nach silbergrau verändert.


Nein, noch nicht.
Ist auch so gewollt, denn nach meinem Kenntnisstand sollte das frisch neu verlegte Bankirai Holz erst nach mind. ca. 3 Monaten gestrichen/geölt werden, 
da es erst dann genügend Material aufnehmen kann.
Daher werde ich das Bankirai erst nach dem Winter streichen.

Zurück zum Thema:

Scheinbar gehen die meisten Meinungen in Richtung hellere Farbtöne.
Ich bin noch mal Die Farbtonkarte durchgangen, und habe mich nun für den Farbton "Pinie" von OSMO entschieden.
Dieser Farbton ist ein recht heller u. freundlicher, warmer Farbton.
Ich überlege aber noch immer ob ich das Haus einfarbig oder zweifarbig streichen soll.  
Sollte mir die Lasur Pinie kpl. gestrichen später gar nicht gefallen, werde ich mir dann eine andere Lösung einfallen lassen müssen...


----------



## Pammler (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte mir die Lasur Pinie kpl. gestrichen später gar nicht gefallen, werde ich mir dann eine andere Lösung einfallen lassen müssen...



naja eben mit der Mahagonilasur überstreichen. Dürfte kein Problem sein.


----------



## CityCobra (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*



			
				Pammler schrieb:
			
		

> naja eben mit der Mahagonilasur überstreichen. Dürfte kein Problem sein.


Ein Teufelskreis!   
Die Mahagoni Lasur habe ich schon umgetauscht gegen den Farbton "Pinie".
Nun bin ich mal gespannt wie damit die Hütte später aussehen wird...


----------



## glasklar (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Teufelskreis!
> Die Mahagoni Lasur habe ich schon umgetauscht gegen den Farbton "Pinie".
> Nun bin ich mal gespannt wie damit die Hütte später aussehen wird...



hi marc

torsten meint wenn du das haus hell streichst und es gefällt dir nicht  
kannst du es immer noch mit mahagoni oder einer dunkleren farbe überstreichen 
wenn du aber das haus dunkel hast !und es dann hell streichen willst  
musst du es lackieren und kannst  keine Lasur mehr nehmen


----------



## Pammler (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*



			
				glasklar schrieb:
			
		

> torsten meint wenn du das haus hell streichst und es gefällt dir nicht
> kannst du es immer noch mit mahagoni oder einer dunkleren farbe überstreichen
> wenn du aber das haus dunkel hast !und es dann hell streichen willst
> musst du es lackieren und kannst  keine Lasur mehr nehmen




Danke, genau das meinte ich!


----------



## CityCobra (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*



			
				glasklar schrieb:
			
		

> torsten meint wenn du das haus hell streichst und es gefällt dir nicht
> kannst du es immer noch mit mahagoni oder einer dunkleren farbe überstreichen
> wenn du aber das haus dunkel hast !und es dann hell streichen willst
> musst du es lackieren und kannst  keine Lasur mehr nehmen


Ist schon klar, trotzdem Danke Leute!  

Ich habe die zwei Eimer Mahagoni-Lasur schon umgetauscht gegen den Farbton "Pinie" ebenfalls von OSMO.
Laut Meinung einiger Leute mit denen ich gesprochen habe müsste der Farbton z.B. auch zum Bankirai passen, bzw. sich nicht beißen.
Mein Galabauer meinte auch diesen Farbton könnte ich nehmen.
Sollte das Haus mir später kpl. gestrichen optisch nicht gefallen, dann werde ich wahrscheinlich die ganze Hütte mit einer deckenden Farbe streichen, wahrscheinlich weiß oder hellelfenbein.
Das dürfte auch edel aussehen, oder nicht?:

http://www.treffbilder.de/show.php?show=24764425gartenhausweipoo.jpg

Nun mal eine andere Frage:

Laut Beschreibung der Farbe/Lasur soll das Holz vor dem Streichen eine Restfeuchte von 20 Prozent haben.
Wie stelle ich denn fest ob das der Fall ist?  
Die Zeit drängt so langsam, und ich habe vor das Gartenhaus in den nächsten Tagen zu streichen.


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Beschreibung der Farbe/Lasur soll das Holz vor dem Streichen eine Restfeuchte von 20 Prozent haben.
> Wie stelle ich denn fest ob das der Fall ist?
> Die Zeit drängt so langsam, und ich habe vor das Gartenhaus in den nächsten Tagen zu streichen.



Das kannst Du ganz leicht errechnen ! 
Die Holzfeuchte in % ergibt sich aus Nassgewicht minus Darrgewicht geteilt durch Darrgewicht mal 100.  

Es gibt auch Messgeräte, die schlägt man ins Holz ein oder legt sie nur auf und kann die Holzfeuchte messen. 

Streich einfach und mach Dir darüber keinen Kopp, wenn es nicht gerade tagelang vorher geregnet hat sollte das Holz trockener sein. 
Das Holz ist technisch getrocknet und hat deutlich unter 20% Restfeuchte, wenn Du es nicht gerade gewässert hast auch heute noch... aber so langsam wirds echt Zeit das da Farbe drauf kommt. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## CityCobra (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Streich einfach und mach Dir darüber keinen Kopp, wenn es nicht gerade tagelang vorher geregnet hat sollte das Holz trockener sein.
> Das Holz ist technisch getrocknet und hat deutlich unter 20% Restfeuchte, wenn Du es nicht gerade gewässert hast auch heute noch...


Hallo Wolf,
vielen Dank für die Info, dann bin ich ja beruhigt. 

Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Dodi (4. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

Hallo Marc,

na, wie sieht's aus, Häuschen schon gestrichen?


----------



## CityCobra (4. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marc,
> 
> na, wie sieht's aus, Häuschen schon gestrichen?


Hallo Dodi!

Vielen Dank der Nachfrage!  
Sagen wir mal so - Ich bin fast fertig mit streichen, denn aufgrund der Wetterlage konnte ich nur an den Tagen streichen wo das Wetter mitspielte und ich frei hatte.
Mir fehlt jetzt nur noch eine Seite, und dann bin ich fast fertig.
Das heißt ich müsste auf einigen Seiten noch ein 2. Mal streichen, laut Beschreibung der Lasur.
Allerdings habe ich schon jetzt die __ Nase gestrichen voll von der Streicherei.
Irgendwie habe ich keine richtige Lust mehr, und erst Recht nicht bei dem Wetter und der Kälte.
Ich muss Morgens schon warten bis die Temperaturen über 5 Grad steigen weil es sonst zu kalt ist.

Und noch etwas -

Obwohl ich ja die ursprüngliche Lasur in dem Farbton Mahagoni umgetauscht habe gegen den Ton "Pinie", gefällt mir die Farbe irgendwie nicht so richtig.  
Ich werde nun wahrscheinlich das ganze Haus hell streichen, und zwar in einem Creme-Ton. Ganz weiß ist mir zu hell.
Da aber der Winter vor der Tür steht, werde ich das aufs nächste Frühjahr verschieben.
Wichtig war mir erstmal das überhaupt ein Schutzanstrich drauf ist, denn laut Beschreibung der WR Imprägnierung von OSMO sollte spätestens nach 3 Monaten die LAsur gestrichen werden.
Hier mal Bilder von dem Tag als ich angefangen hatte das Gartenhaus in Pinie zu streichen, und eine Fotomontage wie es in etwa in hell aussehen würde.
Ich bin mal auf Deine/Eure Meinungen gespannt...
Das es so schwierig wird die optimale Farbe zu finden hätte ich nicht gedacht!

Also, der Thread-Titel ist noch aktuell, und ich wäre Euch dankbar wenn Ihr mir noch ein paar Bilder basteln könntet.


----------



## Dodi (4. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

Hallo Marc,

das Haus in dem hellen Ton finde ich sehr ansprechend!
Genauso würde ich es streichen - evtl. würde ich die Fensterrahmen und die Tür (inkl. den Streben) in einem dunkleren Ton streichen, damit es sich etwas absetzt.


----------



## CityCobra (4. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marc,
> 
> das Haus in dem hellen Ton finde ich sehr ansprechend!


Vielen Dank für Deine Meinung!  
Ich glaube das ganze Haus wirkt mit einem hellen Anstrich irgendwie eleganter/repräsentativer.  
Ich werde mal bei OSMO fragen ob ich zwingend 2 Anstriche mit der Lasur streichen muss, auch wenn ich im Frühjahr das Haus wieder hell mit einer deckenden Farbe streichen möchte.
Das würde mir viel Zeit, Arbeit und Nerven ersparen.
Aber evtl. weiß ja Wuzzel oder Jemand anderes von der Profis hier eine Antwort darauf?

Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Pammler (4. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

Mit einem Anstrich kommst Du locker über den Winter, da die UV-belastung nicht so hoch ist und die der Lasur manchmal mehr zusetzt als das Wasser. Vor dem Anstrich im Frühjahr aber die Lasur säubern und etwas anschleifen.  
Wuzzel gibt dir sicher noch genauere Hinweise, da er besser in der Materie steht als ich. 

Grüße aus dem Vogtland


----------



## CityCobra (4. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*



			
				Pammler schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einem Anstrich kommst Du locker über den Winter, da die UV-belastung nicht so hoch ist und die der Lasur manchmal mehr zusetzt als das Wasser. Vor dem Anstrich im Frühjahr aber die Lasur säubern und etwas anschleifen.


Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe!
Anschleifen? Muss das wirklich sein?
Falls möglich möchte ich das vermeiden, dass hört sich wieder nach viel Arbeit an, und im Frühjahr habe ich noch viele andere Dinge im Garten zu erledigen...

Was sagst Du denn zu meiner Idee wegen der "Umlackieren" von Pinie in einen hellen Farbton "Creme". (Ähnlich wie "Elfenbein"


----------



## Pammler (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

Anschleifen heißt ein feineres Schleifpapier 150 oder 120 und 1mal "drübergewischt", sowie du's mit nem Lappen machen würdest. Das reicht.

Der Fabton "Creme" wäre mir zu hell, wegen der Dreckfinger der Kinder! Ich würde Pinie erstmal lassen und die Rahmen auch etwas dunkler machen, vielleicht so rot wie das Dach.


----------



## CityCobra (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*



			
				Pammler schrieb:
			
		

> Anschleifen heißt ein feineres Schleifpapier 150 oder 120 und 1mal "drübergewischt", sowie du's mit nem Lappen machen würdest. Das reicht.


Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt.
Ich habe mir das aufwendiger vorgestellt.
Hatte mich heute mit OSMO in Verbindung gesetzt und mein Problem geschildert.
Laut Aussage müsste ein Anstrich bis zum nächsten Frühjahr reichen, allerdings kommt es darauf an wie dick der Auftrag der Lasur wäre und wie stark die Stellen Feuchtigkeit ausgesetzt sind.
Ich werde nun evtl. die stärker gefährdeten Bereiche versuchen doch zwei Mal zu streichen.
Außerdem ist es ratsam die jetzige Lasur etwas abwittern zu lassen, damit später der neue Anstrich besser hält



			
				Pammler schrieb:
			
		

> Der Fabton "Creme" wäre mir zu hell, wegen der Dreckfinger der Kinder!
> Ich würde Pinie erstmal lassen und die Rahmen auch etwas dunkler machen.


Welche Dreckfinger?
Meine Tochter ist schon fast volljährig.


----------



## Pammler (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Dreckfinger?
> Meine Tochter ist schon fast volljährig.



Mein Großer ist gerade volljährig geworden und feiert öfter;   einmal deswegen
und der eine Kleine ist 2  und der Andere 5  zum Zweiten deswegen!


----------



## toschbaer (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem ist es ratsam die jetzige Lasur etwas abwittern zu lassen, damit später der neue Anstrich besser



ööööööööööööööö dem ist leider nicht so

Hallo Marc,
je schneller Du die Farbe aufbauen kannst umso besser verbindet diese  
und nach jedem Streichen ein Zwischenschliff,

Das Schleifen gelingt Dir am besten mit einem Schleifschwamm (Körnung 120), der sich an das Profil anpast  

Bei Deinem gewünschten Kontrast zum Gartenhaus, öhmmm: Du weißt wie Bangkirai (unbehandelt) nach 2 Jahre aussieht: silbergrau  

Ich hoffe, dass Du das Holz welches Kontakt mit dem Boden hat mit Kodrin eingestrichen hast (es versiegelt das Holz, so dass keine Feuchtigkeit eindringen kann) und nimmt  die Farbe gut an  

Das farbliche Absetzen der Fenster und Sprossen hat Pfiff 


LG
Friedhelm


----------



## CityCobra (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*



			
				toschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> ööööööööööööööö dem ist leider nicht so
> 
> Hallo Marc,
> je schneller Du die Farbe aufbauen kannst umso besser verbindet diese
> ...


Servus!

Ich kann nur sagen was mir OSMO geraten hat.
Die meinten die Lasur wäre noch zu frisch um darauf mit einer deckenden Farbe drüber zu streichen.
Auch wenn es möglich sein sollte, zum einen ist das Wetter nicht gerade ideal zum streichen, und so langsam ist mir auch die Lust daran vergangen.
Ich denke ich werde daher wohl doch bis zum nächsten Frühjahr warten bis das Wetter stabiler ist und auch die Temperaturen idealer sind zum streichen.
Auch wenn es dann etwas mehr Arbeit erfordern sollte z.B. mit dem anschleifen.



			
				toschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Deinem gewünschten Kontrast zum Gartenhaus, öhmmm: Du weißt wie Bangkirai (unbehandelt) nach 2 Jahre aussieht: silbergrau


Ja, nur möchte ich das Bankirai nicht unbehandelt lassen, und warten bis es vergraut.
Mir gefällt der frische Farbton besser, und von daher werde ich das Holz im Frühjahr mit einem Öl oder Imprägnierung behandeln.
Mal schauen was ich dazu verwenden werde, ich habe mir aber schon mal ebenfalls von Osmo ein Testmuster kostenlos zusenden lassen.
Produkte und Hersteller gibt es ja in diesem Bereich genügend, und die Auswahl ist riesig.
Man muss halt nur das Beste für sich finden, möglichst etwas mit guter Wirkung und Optik.



			
				toschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, dass Du das Holz welches Kontakt mit dem Boden hat mit Kodrin eingestrichen hast (es versiegelt das Holz, so dass keine Feuchtigkeit eindringen kann) und nimmt  die Farbe gut an


Das Holz des Gartenhauses hat eigentlich keinen direkten Kontakt mit dem Boden, denn ich habe das kesseldruck-imprägnierte Fundament unterlegt.
Außerdem ist das Fundament ziemlich frostsicher.


----------



## toschbaer (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

Auch Servus,
wie Du es anstellst ist Deine Sache, aber fachlich.... 
Ich gebe Dir noch einen Tipp: Öle das Bangkirai nicht, sondern behandele es mit Farbgrund und als Pigmentfarbton: Teak
So behandele ich z.B. unsere Bangkirai -Dielen; und wenn sie drohen wieder silberig zu werden, reinige ich sie mit einem scharfen Besen, (anzuschleifen braucht man bei der Farbe nicht) dann streichen und es sieht aus wie neu 
AXO: ich bevorzuge die Farbe von Sikkens  

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## CityCobra (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*



			
				toschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gebe Dir noch einen Tipp: Öle das Bangkirai nicht, sondern behandele es mit Farbgrund und als Pigmentfarbton: Teak
> So behandele ich z.B. unsere Bangkirai -Dielen; und wenn sie drohen wieder silberig zu werden, reinige ich sie mit einem scharfen Besen, (anzuschleifen braucht man bei der Farbe nicht) dann streichen und es sieht aus wie neu
> AXO: ich bevorzuge die Farbe von Sikkens


Vielen Dank für den Tipp!  
Für Sikkens hätte ich schon mal eine gute Einkaufsquelle.
Kennst Du z.B. das Produkt "SIKKENS Cetol Marine"?
Das gibt es in den Tönen "Natural", "Light" und "Teak".
Wäre das z.B. auch gut geeignet für das Bankirai, oder welches Sikkens Produkt könntest Du konkret empfehlen?
(Genaue Produktbezeichnung)


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

Ich würd die Sikkens HLS plus Lasur nehmen für Bangkirai 

Wolf


----------



## toschbaer (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

Hallo, 
Boooo   und gefunden
die Farbe ist : Sikkens -Cetol-wp-562 

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## toschbaer (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

Hallo Carsten,
bitte nicht für den Fußbodenbereich!!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## CityCobra (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*



			
				toschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Carsten,
> bitte nicht für den Fußbodenbereich!!


Danke Euch, aber wer ist Carsten? 

Bei dem hellen Anstrich für das Gartenhaus überlege ich einen Farbe von OWATROL zu verwenden.
Diese nennt sich "Solid Color" und es wird folgende Garantie gewährt:





> Holz farbig streichen – mit Garantie gegen Abblättern, können Sie das glauben? Wir 15 Jahre garantieren wir auf senkrechten und 5 Jahre auf waagerechten Flächen!


Vorteile sollen z.B. sein:

- Super Verarbeitung (wie geölt)

- Super Deckkraft (oft reicht 1 Anstrich)

- Super Haftung (garantiert)

Quelle und mehr Infos unter:

www.owatrol.de

http://www.innoskins.de/owatrol2008/html/02holz_html/h_solid_color_cont.php

Ihr könnt Euch die Infos sowie das Datenblatt ja mal genauer ansehen und evtl. mal Eure Meinung dazu äußern.
Würde mich interessieren was die Profis hier dazu sagen.


----------



## toschbaer (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

  der carsten mit K

Der Wolf im ....


----------



## CityCobra (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd die Sikkens HLS plus Lasur nehmen für Bangkirai


Ahoi!

Ich habe mich heute mit einem mir bekannten Farben-Großhandel in Verbindung gesetzt die auch die Marke SIKKENS führen.
Nachdem ich mein Anliegen geschildert hatte, wurde mir von dem Sikkens Produkt für meine Zwecke abgeraten, und mir was völlig anderes empfohlen -

Schon mal was von dem SCANDICCARE Produkten gehört?

www.scandiccare.de

Und zwar dem Scandiccare Terrassen Öl:

Klick für mehr Infos!

Klick für Datenblatt!

Laut Aussage des Großhandel Mitarbeiters wären die damit gemachten Erfahrungen bzw. die Resonanz der Kunden sehr positiv.
Ich überlege daher dieses Produkt einzusetzen, dass heißt wenn ich bis zum nächsten Frühjahr nichts Besseres finden sollte.


----------



## toschbaer (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

Owei,
na dann, nur zu  
Wenn Du meinst: die Farbe ist gut!  
Ich sage: Sikkensgrund ist besser für Bangkirai  
Es lässt sich viel leichter verarbeiten und trocknet viel schneller.
Außerdem ist die lange nicht so giftig (Teichnähe), weil Dispersionsmittel = Wasserbasis.
Sorry, Karsten, in Sikkens Hls Farben sind Öle und Nitro enthalten; also inTeichnähe würde ich sie nicht gebrauchen (genau wie Scandiccare).
Ich benutze am liebsten BIO-Baustoffe, aber im Außenbereich ist der S-Grund  

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Vespabesitzer (15. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*

Hallo,..

ich weiss,.. der "Fisch ist eigentlich schon gegessen"  

Habe aber gerade noch ein "echtes" Bild von einer ähnliches Hütte mir der zuvor empfohlenen Grau Fensterrahmen/Rot-Fläche Variante 
auf meiner Festplatte gefunden,.. 
(die Hütte steht auf dem Gruga Park Gelände in Essen..)
 

mfG. Micha


----------



## CityCobra (15. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wer kann mir mein Gartenhaus einfärben mit Photoshop etc.?*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,..
> 
> ich weiss,.. der "Fisch ist eigentlich schon gegessen"
> 
> ...


Ahoi Micha,

gegessen ist eigentlich noch nichts, da ich die endgültige Farbe ja erst im kommenden Frühjahr streichen werde.
Aber vielen Dank das Du an mich gedacht hast und für das Bild!  
Dieses Gartenhaus kommt von der Form und Optik meinem Haus ziemlich nah.
Nur hat "Dein" Haus z.B. graue Schindeln und man müsste dieses Haus in meinem Garten sehen um sich ein ungefähres Bild und Eindruck davon machen zu können wie diese Farbkombination dort wirken würde.
Prinzipiell aber auch keine schlechte Lösung.
Nun ja, ich habe ja nun ein paar Monate Zeit um mir darüber Gedanken zu machen...
Zur Zeit tendiere ich (noch) zu dem Farbton "Creme", aber keine Ahnung welche Farbe dann zu den Fenstern und der Tür passen würde, und ob ich das Haus überhaupt zweifarbig streichen soll.  
Nicht das es von der Optik später zu unruhig aussieht, denn so groß ist die Hütte ja nicht.


----------

